# DSLR Video - "Moments"



## helenjune (Dec 25, 2011)

Lately I've just been taking random video on my 5d MkII, instead of photos. I enjoy the process of collecting footage and then editing it in Final Cut to some music. I do this just for fun, I find the editing process pretty relaxing and it's really enjoyable. I'm pretty unoriginal when it comes to naming the videos, but meh!

[video=vimeo;33588729]http://vimeo.com/33588729[/video]


----------



## Derrel (Dec 25, 2011)

Looks like an ad for Canon!

Seems like a perfectly good use of a camera as a personal memory recording device.


----------



## Mo. (Dec 30, 2011)

I really liked it. The video itself was very relaxing, the choice of song and the use of camera was very well done ;D
Enjoyable (Y)


----------



## z1rick (Jan 4, 2012)

Very nice, I look forward to seeing more.


----------

